# Best all mountain board under $500



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

none. after demo'ing 4 boards in the past two weekends and riding my Deuce, I'm convinced that boards are about as personalized as boots when talking about what suits you. 

that said, I haven't found anything that would make me sell my Deuce on CL.org


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Lib Technologies 08/09
demoed 1 a few weeks ago.... most fun ive ever had riding... if you look hard you may find 1 less than $500....


----------



## darko714 (Jan 17, 2009)

I think you'll be happy with the Burton. I've had a 158 'supermodel" for 10 years and it will do anything except race.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Lib Technologies 08/09

These retail for about $490.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

BTX FTW! skate bananas are pretty awesome too from what ive heard.... you can deff get 1 for under 500


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Custom is pretty good from burton


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I got my Rome Design for $333 as a season old board. It rocks hard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Burton Custom can be found for under $500 I got mine for under $300


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

ARBOR ELEMENT !!!!!!!!! if you look you can find the under 500 REI, and EMS will both have sales on them at the end of this summer. it looks good, and the ride is great... but i havent had too much experience with this board in the park, but everywhere else is Jive


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

capita stairmaster.

straight up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Go for a Burton Custom.. best all mountain board you can get. I just got one myself


----------

